# kids not growing



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont understand my 4, and 3 month old goats arent growing right , I have bottle fed them since they were a week old. But they arent gaining wieght right, they are boers, the 4 month old one is buck, and about 60 pounds

The 3 month old's are twins and about 30 pounds a piece , a buck and doe

I havent wormed them yet , should I now, i think they have worms, could that slow them down on growth? im worried about them and cant find info on the internet ... :shrug: I bottle fed them intill 3 months old once they started eating and driking good. There food is country acres goat food with the boer goat on the bag.

I have asked soething like this on her before and yall said protein might be at a diffesiansy. I heard if you feed alittle cat food to chickens that will give them protien and help them lay eggs, Can i feed goats so catfood for protien" I think thats illegal but we want be consuming these goat"

any info please,


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are some pics of the babies that I took today

twin buck









4 month old buck









twin ,doe


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try adding BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) to their diet to add protein.

They look healthy to me if that is any consulation 

Check eye lids, if they are pale then yes go ahead and worm them.

Also I would be checking for a possible cocci infestation - as cocci will slow down their growth.

A fecal will tell you if they have cocci or not


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

First off these are NICE goats!

*DO NOT FEED YOUR GOATS CAT FOOD. GOATS ARE RUMINANTS, THEY DO NOT TOLERATE MEAT PROTEIN!*

You have definitely come to the right place to get good advice from experienced boer goat mommies.

They are in conference :grouphug: and will be responding shortly.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I've never heard of Country Acres Goat Food but you should check the nutritional analysis on the bag for the percentage of protein offered. Along with the BOSS suggested, you might want to offer alfalfa pellets or cubes whichever is available to you. Mix these two ingredients into the grain concentrate. You should offer free choice hay, goat minerals, water, DE, and baking soda. Cider vinegar can be offered to the buck, add to water to prevent urinary calculi.

Although minis are me forte, this is basic goat nutrition. I'm sure any nutritional facts specific to the boer will be offered momentarily. :greengrin:


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I too would recommend a fecal. Pretty cheap and tellw what worms and if you have cocci. Cocci damage can stunt growth. I use purina goat minerals and kelp meal, seems to work for me. They do not look wrong at a glance.  Of course I am a dairy breeder and don't know squag about boer specifics like what gain should be. 
hth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the replys, My mom works for a vet clink and she will be working saturday and friday, and im going to work with her both days, so i will take a poop sample in with me, but Can you see the pasisite under the microscope? if so I can do that with help because I can work a microscope really well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lacy, I just wanted to tell you that the coyote on the bottom of you page scared the H*** out of me. I had to look away and all i saw was this thing in the corner of my eye moving. :scratch: 

I would alos do a fecal. I have to say wow I thought they look great for their age. 
Ok, call me stupid, but you said you are going t consume them? You are going to eat them? WOW, I could never, she looks like a real sweet heart.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

no no no !!! we dont eat goats, especially ours, sorry for the miss cummunication, lol

just wondering, what cossi? is it coocsidia ? a owrm? parasite" whats the treatment?


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just did a quick gogle serch on cossi and found out that its a parisite like deasess thing, that all goats have just normally not sever, and can be treated with "albon" or "sumlet" I will get my mom to talk to the large animal vet "which does goats" and get the meds, but I havent seen any diareha in them yet.

But do yall think my goats look good for there age or what? These kids had a rough start in life so I have raised them from youngsters and would hate anything to happen to them.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

oh and "Country acres" is a purina brand of goat food they also have horse, pig, and chicken food prosucts

I cant help but say thanks to all of you goats people for all of the help I have gotten :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Cocci can damage without there being obvious sighs of it. Glad to see you searched it up. But, I have had cocci problems that were not obvious ones, and lead to slower growth. Goats never looked sick, but had cocci load.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

jBlaze is correct, they can have a cocci load but look healthy besides slow growth.

Yes you can see the parasite eggs under the microscope here you can see pictures of worm eggs http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fecals.htm


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

If your mom works at a clinic, then get Albon to treat - it's the best.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually we have albon here right now, from treating a cat with the parasite,  so whats the dose per pound for it ?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Lacy
I'd say worm 'em with Ivermectin and also treat them for cocci with Albon. 
Also dust them with DE, just incase they have lice, that could slow them a little bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

albon's dosage:

day1
1cc per 5lbs
day2-5
1cc per 10lbs


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say that I feed Country Acres To my pygmys. Mine is medicated to prevent/treat cocci. Check you bag Lacy, it may also be medicated. I have not had a cocci problem at all.

CJ


----------

